# Ah, I was looking for this post :3



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

Hi, newbie here. I'm not that good at introducing myself, but here I go. My username is from a character in a story I am working on. 'Raleigh' is a boy from a book series, from the second book that I am brainstorming on. The name 'Raleigh' is also a city in North Carolina, that I thought was cool. 

I love to write, I have a lot of stories that are in the brainstorming stage. My favorite type of stories to write are fictional stories, paranormal/supernatural type of stories. I have a lot of stories that deals with people with super abilities, those are my favorites and I like creating powers for people. I've been writing since I was younger, some of my ideas I got when I was a kid. I didn't have that much money for toys when I was younger, so I would stay in my room and draw people, color them, cut them out and then play with them.

Mm, I am a girl. I thought that was important to put. I came on here because my sister told me about this site. I use the website called fanfiction.net, it's ok, but its hard to write on there at times because the majority of the writers and readers look for romance. I like to write fanfiction stories base on my real stories. A cool thing, I am a fan of wrestling and because of my favorite wrestlers, I have been getting a lot of ideas for stories. And not about wrestling, for different ideas in general. It's amazing to me. 

I hope I will get to share those stories on here, but if I can't because it is fanfiction, I guess I think just post short stories. 

Although, there is a lot of stuff on here so it might me intimidating but I like it, and it's not just about writing. 

So... yeah, that's it... and other stuff will probably pop up. I enjoy music, tv shows, I like bunnies and other human things, although I am pretty sure I am from outer space.


----------



## Folcro (May 1, 2015)

Hey Raleigh,

I too am named after a character of my design, and I too have frequented fanfiction.net. It was fanfiction for a video game that got me into writing actually, and that site which became my ultimate source in the latter stages of my fanfic binge before I went on to my own independent works.

I've also been on a paranormal/creepy binge of late, youtubing all sorts of strange events from Dyatlov Pass to Ourang Medan and casing the theories.

Anyway, you've done a fine job introducing yourself, and I think you'll fit in perfectly around here.

Welcome.


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)




----------



## InnerFlame00 (May 1, 2015)

Fanfiction is a great place to start and to practice your writing skills, it's how I began my writing journey! I don't believe we can post fanfiction here (anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong) but short stories are always welcome for sure . Imagination is the best toy, I think. I too used my imagination to keep me entertained growing up.

This is a good place to learn and grow in your writing, so I think you'll like it here


----------



## J Anfinson (May 1, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> I don't believe we can post fanfiction here



That is correct. It is against the rules, due to legal issues. All work here must be original.

Welcome to WF, Raleigh.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (May 2, 2015)

Heeeeellooooo. 

The only thing that ever made me want to write....was cartoons. My own first little stories and drawings, were fanfiction. I'd have thousands of pages here if I could. 

I'm trying to write my own theory on 'scary monsters' and their origins, loosely based upon Psionic abilities and brain power. I have the theory up but I can't figure out how to showcase it in a story...hmm. I might write an SCP one day too. 

Also of course I have a list of all the types of energy the human body can contain, every way it can mix, and every superhuman ability that can result. I like making lists if it wasn't obvious.

But we all know girls can't use the internet! *Whispers in the background* Wait, what? No way, you're lying. 

And don't worry. I'm from space too. I'll show you my gem sometime. 

(Please tell me someone got that... :S )


----------



## Raleigh (May 2, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> Heeeeellooooo.
> 
> The only thing that ever made me want to write....was cartoons. My own first little stories and drawings, were fanfiction. I'd have thousands of pages here if I could.
> 
> ...



I do that too for one of my many stories, for like vampires and werewolves but I try to stay with the original facts. And hey ;( us girls can use the internet just fine 8)


----------



## Raleigh (May 2, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> Fanfiction is a great place to start and to practice your writing skills, it's how I began my writing journey! I don't believe we can post fanfiction here (anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong) but short stories are always welcome for sure . Imagination is the best toy, I think. I too used my imagination to keep me entertained growing up.
> 
> This is a good place to learn and grow in your writing, so I think you'll like it here



Thanks, I want to learn more about writing :3


----------



## Cardboardzen (May 2, 2015)

Hello, sir. I am also new.


----------



## Raleigh (May 5, 2015)

Cardboardzen said:


> Hello, sir. I am also new.



hi, :] and i am a girl


----------



## Gumby (May 7, 2015)

Welcome to the site, Raleigh.  Though we don't have fanfic here, there are lots of other genre boards to explore. Hope you stick around and let us get to know you a bit.


----------



## Raleigh (May 7, 2015)

Thanks and I've already explored a few threads already on here, this site is pretty fun :]


----------

